# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Подвижный ТОСТ!

## Уралочка

*Подвижный ТОСТ!!!* 

Сегодня, нам никакие звезды с экрана не нужны. 
Ведь все, кто сидят за этим столом -  уже звезды. А почему нет? 
Все красивы и успешны, некоторые даже богаты. 
Вы популярны… в своем кругу, о ком-то даже говорят, в общем, мы – настоящие звезды! 
- И если кто-то из Вас под конец праздника упадет под стол, знайте, это упала звездочка и можно загадать желание! 
*
ООООО - это КЛЁВЫЙ тост!!! (по времени игровушка,переходящая в тост длится 10 минут)*

*



В комплект входит: подробное описание, музыка, ВИДЕО.

Стоимость комплекта 1000р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

afgalka (16.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.12.2016), Татьянка (02.11.2016)

----------


## никанора

Лена, спасибо за *«Подвижный тост»*! Ярко, зажигательно, с юмором, со смыслом, массово и универсально! Подходит не только для корпоративов. 
     Немного работаем над подводкой в нужном нам направлении. Например, если это юбилей - Звездить будем в честь нашего юбиляра, ну, и себя любимых немного пропиарим…. 
     А какая зажигательная, музыкальная кричалочка внутри, :Ok:  которую в два счёта тоже меняем к нужному событию. Всего пару, тройку слов в самом начале, на вступлении: «Это всё для тебя - на-на-на, и пошёл драйв))). НО, можно ничего не менять, текст и так универсален.
     А какое вкусное наполнение для создания тоста, и, конечно же, оно с юмором, как это мастерски умеет делать Лена.
     Финалим по ситуации к событию года фразами: «С Новым годом!», «С Юбилеем!», «Поздравляем!», и играем блоком круглый год!
     Спасибо, Лена, очень понравилось, классный блок, правда! :Ok:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (22.12.2016), Уралочка (22.12.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, спасибо за *«Подвижный тост»*! Ярко, зажигательно, с юмором, со смыслом, массово и универсально! Подходит не только для корпоративов. 
>      Немного работаем над подводкой в нужном нам направлении. Например, если это юбилей - Звездить будем в честь нашего юбиляра, ну, и себя любимых немного пропиарим…. 
>      А какая зажигательная, музыкальная кричалочка внутри, которую в два счёта тоже меняем к нужному событию. Всего пару, тройку слов в самом начале, на вступлении: «Это всё для тебя - на-на-на, и пошёл драйв))). НО, можно ничего не менять, текст и так универсален.
>      А какое вкусное наполнение для создания тоста, и, конечно же, оно с юмором, как это мастерски умеет делать Лена.
>      Финалим по ситуации к событию года фразами: «С Новым годом!», «С Юбилеем!», «Поздравляем!», и играем блоком круглый год!
>      Спасибо, Лена, очень понравилось, классный блок, правда!


Вчера у самой на корпоративе этот тост прошёл на потрясающих эмоциях!!!...  Хвалила сама себя: Лена - молодец!!!  :Blush2:

----------

